# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية >  ادعيه قويه الاجابه لتحقيق الاحلام و الامنيات ...

## Ms.Frawlah

بُسَمْ آلله آلرًحٌمَآن آلرْحُيٍـمً...
(( هذي بعض الادعيه المختآره بآذن آلله تكون سبب لاستجآبة دعووواتكم ))

اللهم تقبل من المسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات




وهآذي الادعيه جميعهاااا صحيحه...وفقنا الله واياكم..

سبحان الله و الحمدلله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر 33 مره تجاب بها الدعاء


( 
دعاء من قالـه كـآن حقاً ع الله ان يتـم نعـــمتــه):
[ اللهـم اني اصبــحت منك في نعمـه وعافيـه وستــر فأتم نعــمتـــك علي وعافيتــك وســترك في الدنيا والاخره]ثـــلاث مرات صبآحـآ ومسـآء......

(دعـــــــــــــآء يكشـــــــــــــف به الله الضـــــــــــــــر ويكشششف به سبعيـــن بآبـآ ادنآهن ): 


[ لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله ولا ملجـآ من الله الا اليــه...]

(دعاء من قاله عوفي عن الهم والحزن)
[لا االه الا الله قبل كل شي ولا اله الا الله بعد كل شي ولا اله الا الله يبقـى ويفنــى كل شي]

(دعـآء يغفر الله لمن دعـآ بـه ويكششف غمومه وهمومــه وينــــــــــــزع الفقر من بين عينيه ويتجــر له من وراء كل تـآجر...)
[ اللهم انــك تـــعلم سري وعلانيــتي فأقبـل معذرتـي وتعلـم حآجتــي فأعطني سؤالــــي وتعلــم مافي نفســي فأغفــر لي ذنــوبي اللهم اني اسآلك ايمآنآ يبآشر قلـبي ويقيناآ صـآدقـآ حتـى اعلـم انه لن يصيبـني الا مآكتـبته علي والرضــآ بمـآ اقسـمتـه لي ياذا الجلال والاكــراآآم..]

(دعـآء لمـن تعسسرت معيشـــته.)
بسم الله علا نفسسـي ومالي وديـني اللهم رضني بقضـآئك.. وبارك لي فيمـآ قدرت لي حتـى لاأحب تعجيـل مآخرت ولاتآخير مأعجـلت..

(دعـــآ لتفريج الهموم وتيسير الامور)
(اللهم بحق العرش ومن علاه ,وبحق الوحــي ومن اوحـآه ,وبحق النبـي ومن نبـآه ,وبحق البيــت ومن بنـآه, وياسآمـع كل صـوت, يآجآمع كل فـوت, و يابارئ النفــوس بعد الموت’ آأتــني فرجـآً من عندك بشهآدة ان لا اله الا الله وام محمد عبدك ورسولـك..)

[ دعــآ مآدعـآ بـه مهلـوك او مكـروب اووو حزيين او مبتلــى او خآئــف الا فرج الله لـه...]
يآعمآد من لآعمآد لـه.. يآذخر من لآذخـر لـه ويآسنـد من لآسـند لـه ويآحرز من لآحرز لـه وياغيآث من لآغيآث له 
ويآكنـز من لآكنـز له ويآعز من لآعز له يآكريم آلعفـو يآحسن آالتجآوز يآعون آلضعفآء يآكنز آالفقـرآء يآ عظـيم آلرجـآء
يآمنقـذ آلغرقـى يآمنجـى الهلكـى يآحسـن آلتـجـآوز يآعون آلضعفآء يآكـنز آالفقـرآء يآعظيم آلرجـآء ,يآمنقذ الغرقـى
يامنجـى الهلـكي ,يآمحسن يآمجمـل يآمنعـم يآمفضـل آنت آنت آلذي سجد لك سوآد آلليل ونور آلنهـآر
وضوء القمر وشعآع آالشمس وحفيف الشجر ودوي آالمآء يالله يالله يالله يالله لا اله الا انت وحدك لاشريك لك يارباه
صلي على محمد وعلا ال محمد وافعل بنآآآ مآنت آهلـه (( ثم آسئــل حــآجتـك))

دعآ لو دعااا به احد على من بين السموات والارض استجيب له...!!
( سبحآآنــك لآآله آلا آنت يآذا الجلال والاكرآم.......................(... ثم الدعـآء...)

(دعاء للفررج ورفع الغموم والبلايا) 
يامن يكفي من كل شي ولايكفي منه شي اكفني ماهمني..

دعآء لتيسيرر الرزق
ياميسر كل عسير يامن كل عسير عليه يسير يسر لي كل عسير فان تيسر كل عسير عليك يسير..

دعاء المحبه وتسخير القلووب...
اللهم ياودود انت الذي اودعت سر المحبه والموده في قلوب اهل الاسرار وانت العزيز الذي اكملت ذوات الطالبيين بنور الانوآر وتجليييت بالعز والنور القائم علا الارواح
فآلفت بين الاشبآح اللهم اني اسالك بسسر ودك وسريان حبك في قلوب انبيائك واوليائك وان تلقى ودي وحبي في قلوب عبادك
وسخرهم لي اللهم كما القيت الوحي علا قلب نبيك محمد اللهم سخر لي روحانية هاذا الاسم انك علا كل شي قدير وانك فعال لما يريد...

دعاء المغفره وجلب الرزق والتوفيق
اللهم صلي علا محمد وعلا ال محمد وعجل فرجي..

دعاء لتفريج الكرب 
اللهم يامسهل الشديد وياملين الحديد ويامنجز الوعييد ويامن هو كل يوم في امر جديد 
اخرجني من حلق المضيق.. الي سعة الطريق بك ادفع مالا اطيق ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم..

دعاء يستجاب بلمح البصر
اللهم يا سميع يا بصير يا من هو على كل شيء قدير يا من كان نعم المجيب لنوح لما دعاه يا ذا الجلال اللهم


أدعية إذا استفتح بها الدعاء تتفتق لها السماء تفتقا ويستجاب الدعاء


1. اللهم يا مسبب الأسباب يا مفتح الأبواب يا مجيب الدعوات يا قابل الحاجات يا سامع الأصوات (يستجاب بعدها الدعاء بإذن الله).

2. اللهم إني ضيفك و أنت أكرم الاكرمين فبلغني كل ما أريد فليس ذلك عليك بعزيز.

3. يا ودود يا ودود يا ذا العرش المجيد يا فعال لما تريد أسألك بعزك الذي لا يرام و بملكك الذي لا يضام و برحمتك التي و سعت كل شيء و بنور و وجهك الذي ملاء أركان عرشك و بقدرتك على جميع خلقك يا مغيث أغثني يا مغيث أغثني ( قال الحسن البصري من توضاء و صلى أربع ركعات و دعاء بهذا الدعاء أستجيب له مكروب كان أو غير مكروب).

4. اللهم أني أسألك بهذا الآية الكريمة ((أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه و يكشف السؤء )) اللهم إني مضطر و أنت المجيب يا سامع كل صوت و بارئ النفوس بعد الموت يا من لا تخشاه الظلمات يا من لا يشغله شيء عن شيء ( يستجاب بإذن الله).

5. اللهم يمن بمن على المستضعفين في الأرض ومن يكشف الضر لا إله إلا هو قائل في كتابه (( قل الله ينجيكم منها ومن كل كرب )) وهو الذي قال (( أليس الله بكاف عبده )) اللهم أجب دعوتي.

6. قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من دعاء بهؤلاء الكلمات الخمس لم يسأل الله شيء إلا أعطاه (( لا إله إلا الله، و الله أكبر، و لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك و له الحمد و هو على كل شيء قدير، لا إله إلا الله و لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله.

7. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين (( الدعاء))

8. أن رجل من الصحابة قال: الله أكبر كبيرا و الحمد لله كثيرا و سبحان الله بكره و أصيلا قال الرسول عليه الصلاة و السلام عجبت لها فتحت لها أبواب السماء.

9. قال الرسول عليه الصلاة و السلام إن لله ملك موكل ممن يقول ياأرحم الراحمين فمن قالها ثلاثا قال له الملك أن أرحم الراحمين قد أقبل عليك فسل.

10. اللهم أنك تعلم أن على أسأءتي و ظلمي و إسرافي لم أجعل لك ولدا و لا ندا و لا صاحبة و لا كفوا فإن تعذب فعبدك و أن تغفر فإنك أنت العزيز الحكيم اللهم إني أسألك يا من لا تغلطه المسائل و لا يشغله سمع عن سمع و يا من لا يبرمه إلحاح الملحين أنت تجعل لي في ساعتي هذه فرج و مخرج من حيث احتسب و من حيث لا احتسب و من حيث أعلم ومن حيث لا أعلم و من حيث أرجو ومن حيث لا أرجو ثم الدعاء

11. اللهم أني أسألك بأن لك الحمد لا إله إلا أنت يا حنان يا منان يا بديع السماوات و الأرض يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام (( اسم الله الأعظم الذي إذا دعي به أجاب و إذا سئل به أعطى))

12. ذكر أن رجل أسير ألقي في بئر ووضع على رأس البئر صخرة فلقن فيه سبحان الملك القدوس سبحان الله و بحمده فأخرج من غير أن يكون أخرجه إنسان

13. يا ذا المعروف الذي لا ينقطع أبدا و لا يحصيه غيره 

14. اللهم أني أسألك بأني أشهد أنك أنت الله لا إله إلا أنت الأحد الصمد الذي لم يلد و لم يولد و لم يكن له كفوا أحد(( اسم الله الأعظم الذي إذا دعي به أجاب و إذا سئل به أعطى))

15. الهم إن أسالك بأنك مالك الملك وانك على كل شي قدير وما تشاء من أمرا يكون 

16. اللهم رحمتك تسع ذنوبنا وخطايانا وعلمك وحيد بجميع أعمالنا وأقوالنا وحركاتنا وسكناتنا 

17. اللهم إني أسالك باسمك بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الذي لا اله إلا هو الحي القيوم لا تأخذه سنه ولا نوم الذي ملأت عظمته السماوات والأرض الذي عنت له الوجوه وخشعت له الأصوات ووجلت القلوب من خشيته إن تصلي على محمد وان تعطيني حاجتي (الدعاء)

18. اللهم إني أسالك بوجهك العظيم وبوجهك الكريم واسمك العظيم وسلطانك القديم أن تسكن عظمتك وخشيتك ومحبة رسولك في قلبي اللهم ارزقني إيمان أجد حلاوته في قلبي وإخلاص أجد حلاوته في عملي وخشوعا أجد حلاوته في صلاتي اللهم يا من لطفت بخلقك في السماوات والأرض ولطفت بالأجنة في بطون أمهاتها, ألطف بي بقدرتك العظيمة وأعطيني (الدعاء)

19. اللهم يا من اظهر الجميل وستر القبيح يا من لا يؤاخذ بالجريرة ولا يهتك الستر يا عظيم العفو يا حسن التجاوز يا واسع المغفرة يا باسط اليدين بالرحمة يا صاحب كل نجوى ويا منتهى كل شكوى يا كريم الصفح يا عظيم المن يا مبتدئ النعم قبل استحقاقها يا ربنا وسيدنا ومولانا يا غاية رغبتنا اللهم أسالك أن لا تشوه خلقي بالنار وان تعطيني (الدعاء)

20. اللهم أن أسألك بعزتك وجلالك أن لا يحجب عنك دعائي بسوء عملي وفعالي ولا تفضحني بخزي ما اطلعت عليه من سوء فعلي ودوام تفريطي وجهالتي اللهم انك كنت بي في كل الأحوال رؤوفا وعطوفا الهي وربي من لي غيرك أسالك كشف ضري والنظر في أمري وقد أتيتك يا الهي بعد تقصيري وإسرافي على نفسي معترفا نادما منكسرا منيبا مقرا مذعنا اللهم اقبل عذري وارحم شدة ضري وارحم ضعف بدني ورقت جلدي (الدعاء)

21. أتراك يا ربي معذبي بنارك بعد توحيدي وبعدما انطوى عليه قلبي وبعد صدق اعترافي ودعائي هيهات انك أكرم من ذلك ومن أن تضيع من ربيته أو تسلم إلى البلاء من كفيته ورحمته أو تسلط النار على وجها سجد لعظمتك ما هكذا الظن بك يا ارحم الراحمين 

22. اللهم إني أسالك في هذه الليلة وفي هذي الساعة من كل جرم أجرمت وكل ذنب أذنبته وكل جهل عملته كتمته أو أعلنته أن تبدلها يا ربي حسنات ومغفرات

23. يا إلهي يا سيدي ومولاي ومالك رقي يا من بيده ناصيتي يا عليم بضعفي ومسكنتي يا خبير بفقري وحاجتي

24. إلهي أغلقت الأبواب إلا بابك الهي وقف على أبواب الملوك حراسها وبابك مفتوح للسائلين اللهم اطرد عنا الحزن وأزل عنا الهم واذهب عن نفوسنا القلق نعوذ بك من الخوف إلا منك ومن الركون إلا إليك ومن التوكل إلا عليك ومن السؤال إلا لك ومن الاستعانة إلا بك أنت ولينا ومولانا وأنت نعم المولى ونعم النصير.

25. اللهم كم نعمه أنعمت بها عليه قل لك عندها شكري فلم تحرمني وكم من بليه ابتليتني بها قل لك عندها صبري فلم تخذلني يا رب كم قرع بابك وكم لاذ بجنابك من مكروب ومن يكفي المنكوب ومن ينجي المظلوم أتيتك منكسر متواضعا مبتهلا متضرعا باكيا فلا منقذ لي سواك, يا كاشف السوء ومجيب المضطرين وغياث المستغيثين ومنقذ الهالكين وجابر المنكسرين وسامع النجوى (الدعاء)


اللهم اكفني و ذريتي من احزننا و ضرنا و نافقنا و عادانا و ظلمنا و تسلط علينا بشر و سوء و فعل لنا المصائب و المشاكل و الفضائح و الامراض و عطل اموري و اوقف حالي و ربطني ومنع عني الزواج و التعليم و الوظيفه وسعى لي بالفشل والخساره في كل امور حياتي انتقم منهم و انصرنا عليهم و رد كيدهم في نحورهم و اجعل تدبيرهم تدميرا لهم و انهي حياتهم بقوتك وقدرتك 
وارزقنا كل خير و سعاده و توفيق و بركه و عافيه في كل امور حياتنا 
وازيل عنا كل هم و مرض و شر و بلاء و حزن في كل امور حياتنا 
و حقق كل احلاامنا و امنياتنا و طموحنا ونصرنا في كل امور حياتي
واعطهم اضعاف ضعف م تمنوه و ارادوه و فعلوه لي و لبناتي الى الابد
و عوضني ب اجمل و افضل و اخير و ارقى مما خسرت في كل أمور حياتي و اكتبه من نصيبي دائما و ابدا أأأميييين


منقووووووووووووول للأجر
لاتنسوني بالدعااااااااااااااء الله يوفقني و ايسرلي أمري و يحنن قلب أهلي و يحقق مبتغايه و يكفيني شر كل من ظلمني  :30: 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

لنقدر على العدل ..........لعبدالحليم الطيطي 
أحكام العقيقة 
تذكر قبل أن تعصي 
صلاة الكسوف ، أحكام ومسائل 
تغطية الوجه عند المفسرين 
تـذكـيـر 
العلامات التي تدل على الخشوع في الصلاة 
إذ أحبك الله رزقك التوبة 
شـر الطعـام 
ما المراد بالمؤمن القوي

----------


## اموره دبي

عزيزتي يارب يرزقج المولى عزوجل توفيق وتساهيل ورزق من حيث لا تحتسبيين

و يرزقني ذريه طيبه يا سميع الدعاء

يزااج الله خير

----------

